# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Buying TF2. Must have Primeval Warrior / Cheater's Lament

## Chainfire

Only game I want is TF2-- must be in good standing.

Must have Primeval Warrior Badge & Cheater's Lament!!!

I can pay cash or paypal, or I will also be willing to trade my entire steam account which has:

LvL 10 Steam Profile
Arkham City GOTY
Far Cry 3
TF2
Assassin's Creed 3
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Counter-Strike Collection
Bioshock 1
Bioshock 2
Bioshock Infinite
Mirrors Edge
Medal of Honor
Dead Space
Crysis 2
Burnout Paradise
Mortal Kombat

for your single primeval warrior / cheater lament account. Thanks.

----------


## Chainfire

Bring up my post =P

----------


## Chainfire

bumpppppingggg!!!

----------

